# Scum ruin my UMS R35



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry guys but I have to get this off my chest before bed.

My car is parked in a "secure" underground carpark. On Wednesday, went to take her out for a spin (after 10 days parked) and the battery was dead so left it. 

Really busy yesterday so lunchtime today call the Assist and when they arrive go down to the car to find some piece of SH*T has keyed the car from the taillight all the way to the front wing and as I can get my nail into the scratch there is no chance of it polishing out.

Anyone recommend good bodyshops in North London/Herts areas or is this an HPC job?

I assume my insurance will be required - there goes 11 years without a claim.

SO PI55ED OFF. :flame::flame::flame:

I even have my suspicions who did it but doubt there is any point involving Police.

Rant over.

D


----------



## Lutfalla R35 (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel sorry for what happened .. this type of people are jst SAD!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

tossers. 

Dont go through insurance mate as it will cost you alot more in the longrun. 

Also i would not have nissan repair as there prices are sky high along with the fact that there painters are not the best from what i have seen. (employed a few ex nissan painters over the years. )

I used to have a paintshop and came out of it last year. Trust me you will get a better job at a small place. Expect to pay around 500-1000 for the repair ! 

Sorry to hear about the bad news.


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

Gutted ! 
I feel for you.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Jealous ignorant idiots. Sorry to hear of your troubles.

Get onto Custom Exotics for your repair..

Custom Exotics - Homepage


----------



## Zipa (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a shootgun and kill idiots!


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*...*

sorry to here this mate. do you have any pic's of the damage?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jealous or not i dont even get the mentality of these people to even do that as any time ive ever wished i could have some thing that some one else has got in the past ive just given a sigh and say some thing like

"ONE DAY, MAYBE IF I GET LUCKY WITH THE LOTTERY" 

then continue on your way 

some peoples lack of respect and poor attitude to others around them really is quite pathetic , SCUM !!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Does the place not have CCTV??

Also, if you have "suspicions" why not report it anyway, a shot across the bow of these little runts often works wonders.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ouch

Thing is I'd never leave a 35 in such a car park for 10days

ESP in London


----------



## Jerry North (Oct 31, 2010)

Try Robbie at Valet Magic, I went to see him the other day with a deep scratch to the wing and bonnet ( not some scum bag scratch though, but a 'Ninja cat', that requires an air rifle up its arse )
Anyway, he had a gun metal grey one there just being washed off after paint, which had had a cyclist punch a dent in on the rear quarter, right on one of the creases.
Trust me, the paint looked superb, so thats where mine will be going.
And he's only in Ascot.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Trash that do that should be flogged and hung up with piano wire by their scrotum.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh to catch the little ****wits; wouldn't that be so satisfying - they'd never do it again...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi David

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Talk to Alex at Serious Performance (trader on here), he did wonders with my car which has had a LOT of abuse over the years.

Really sorry to hear what happened and hope someone has some video footage of the bastards who did it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Jerry North said:


> Try Robbie at Valet Magic, I went to see him the other day with a deep scratch to the wing and bonnet ( not some scum bag scratch though, but a 'Ninja cat', that requires an air rifle up its arse )
> Anyway, he had a gun metal grey one there just being washed off after paint, which had had a cyclist punch a dent in on the rear quarter, right on one of the creases.
> Trust me, the paint looked superb, so thats where mine will be going.
> And he's only in Ascot.


Cheers Jerry

Sorry to hear about the damage mate.
As Jerry has said we have a bodyshop on hand owned by a friend that deals with all my GTR customer cars and the work is 110% as I have to put my name on it.

I have given them door scratches all the way to half car resprays and I kid you not you would NEVER know and the prices are very reasonable considering.

If I can help just drop me a line.

Robbie
01344 891 891


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

oooft - thats not so nice.

some insurance companies cover you for vandalism without losing your NCB - definately worth asking.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys - it does help (a bit).

As the car has had to be delivered to an HPC for a battery charge (!!) i won't get it back until Wednesday and then will take it for a couple of quotes.

Robbie - I will be in touch next week.

David


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear!

Try Greg Howell.

He has painted many cars for forum owners.

Cheers

Greg 07980 855469


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

If i ever saw somebody doing this to my car i would knock their head clean off their shoulders


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

After 5 years can't you protect your NCB? If you have 11 why havne't you protected them? You could have been going through insurance with just the price of your excess (or is that not how "Protected NCB" work?)

I know hindsight is a wonderful thing, but possible also somethign to think about in the future also.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys - it does help (a bit).
> 
> As the car has had to be delivered to an HPC for a battery charge (!!) i won't get it back until Wednesday and then will take it for a couple of quotes.
> 
> ...


daughter and wife feel for you too as it was your GTR that you took the little one out in at the asda event if you remember


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> tossers.
> 
> Dont go through insurance mate as it will cost you alot more in the longrun.


It would cost about £10k to have a 3 panel respray at a HPC!

You would have to live another 1000 years to make it save in the long run! :runaway:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> After 5 years can't you protect your NCB? If you have 11 why havne't you protected them? You could have been going through insurance with just the price of your excess (or is that not how "Protected NCB" work?)
> 
> I know hindsight is a wonderful thing, but possible also somethign to think about in the future also.


My NCB is protected, but the fact of having a claim will probably double the premium at renewal time.

As others have said, I need to weigh up the pros and cons once I get some quotes.

D


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

There is nothing worse - my shed (an X Reg CLK) had 3 panels keyed and a tyre slashed a few months ago. Why? What on earth did they gain from it? It will cost me more for a respray than it's worth so the poor beast will be scarred for the rest of its days.

Just pity them and think how much better your life is than their sad and jealous one.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The person I suspect is not a young chav - a 55/60 year old man with a vindictive nature and a nasty temper who happens to "manage" the residents association which owns the underground carpark.

He has history - he tried to kick my dog when she sniffed him and punched the GTR a few weeks back when he tried to talk to me as I drove past - at that time he warned me that I would not want to park my car there for much longer (it is legitimitely parked in a neighbour's space)!! The more I think about it, I think a visit to the Cop Shop for a chat might be in order so at the least their is a record of the complaint should something else occur.

D


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just the fact that he "punched" your car warrants in my eyes - 

1. Being thrown around like an empty shellsuit
2. Being punched back
or
3. A chat to the local rozzers to make them aware.


Sounds to me like you have a little Hitler on a power trip as he has done bugger all with his sad little life.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Definitely report your suspicions and his threatening behaviour. Time for a little covert wireless camera?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Sorry to hear!
> 
> Try Greg Howell.
> 
> ...


+1 can vouch for greg top work done on my bootlid respray


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I feel for you mate as mine was keyed the week after I got it at Silverstone of all places. I'm over it now but can still see evidence in the right light. Only a couple of feet long and not too deep so I managed to buff if to a level I'm happy with without respray with my buffing machine and some fairly aggressive polish.

Maybe I'm a bit sad and this thread might be used against me in a court of law some time but if I saw anyone punch my car I'd seriously re-arrange their face. I've worked hard for my pride and joy and I'd gladly suffer some legal grief to protect my assests. Fkucers make my blood boil.

On a lighter note, I'm surprised it hasnt been damaged more considering some of the places I've left it and from what I've observed, people from most walks seem to respect it but it only takes one scum bag or usually a group that think it's funny to impress their mates. The car is quite wide so I'm always careful about which space I park in and will usually park further away than I need to in order to get a sensible space. Always make sure there's room for a good sized car either side and room for a push chair/trolley if I can help it. I'd imagine it wouldnt take much to put a small dent in the large, flat side panels.

Just a suggestion but why not try 3 or 4 applications of Dr Colorchip and a good buffing machine post application? If you got a good colour match and worked it level with your fingers then you might be able to get the cover to an acceptable level. 

Or do the above then get a wrap done and worry about it at a later stage  . . . Imagine getting it resprayed only for him or someone else to do it a week later. A wrap would protect it to a limit.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Has he got a car?


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Mate, Sorry to hear...these guys did a sterling job on my 612 (rust bubble on bonnet) - worth getting a quote for comparison, etc - supposed to be the best.

Bodytechnics - Prestige Bodyshop Slough


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> The person I suspect is not a young chav - a 55/60 year old man with a vindictive nature and a nasty temper who happens to "manage" the residents association which owns the underground carpark.
> 
> He has history - he tried to kick my dog when she sniffed him and punched the GTR a few weeks back when he tried to talk to me as I drove past - at that time he warned me that I would not want to park my car there for much longer (it is legitimitely parked in a neighbour's space)!! The more I think about it, I think a visit to the Cop Shop for a chat might be in order so at the least their is a record of the complaint should something else occur.
> 
> D


Firstly My Condolences, I have been on the receiving end of this kind of spite several times, it sucks big time.

ITS HIM. Id put money on it being this twisted neighbor of yours.

There are two types of weasels that would do something like this, well three but we'll leave ex wives out of this lol

The first one is some jealous little bastard who see's something in the street he cant have so desides to take a swipe at it.

The second type of mother hubard is somone who targets you personally by committing a cowardly act of vendetta.

This is not a matter for the police, there is no evidence and they will do nothing. This is one of those moments in life where you take fate in to your own hands.

Ill leave the rest to your imagination opcorn:


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I have just had a similar experience myself. My 18 year daughter drives herself to school and parks on a public road. A 60+ retired local resident started leaving notes on her car telling her not to park in the road. I told her to stay well away from his house, but even parked several doors away from him, the notes continued. He then fronts her in the street and tells her not to park anywhere in that public road. Finally a week ago, parked 3 doors away from his house she gets a bottle of paint stripper all over her £12,000 VW Polo. I have just paid out of my own pocket for a virtual respray on a 9 month old car. She now has nowhere to park, and cannot drive herself to school. My wife called the police, who of course took the attitude "no witnesses and so no interest". 

Now my daughter no longer parks there, he probably feels a million dollars and a big man, when he is actually a very sad mother f***er. Still, if he thinks he has gotten away with it..............


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats shocking, pieces of shit


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

As a forensic guy this type of crap really bugs me as ive had it done to me. Caught a few people doing it too. The lochard exchange principle says 'every contact leaves a trace'. First thing to do is get two massive quotes for your car repair then report this guy and insist that his car keys/house keys are taken and used for evidence. Write a report of everything that has happened including dates, times and detailed description/witnesses of any incidents to date etc.. Get the police to contact the CSI's to take a sample of paint from your car for testing. Its rather easy to do but you really have to push them and demand it be done/completed as it is a simple comparison test and the police are lazy and will palm you off. The police really annoy the forensic guys as they arnt very good with collecting evidence or securing things without contamination so you will have to push like mad to get anything done. Rant over!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

srandall said:


> I have just had a similar experience myself. My 18 year daughter drives herself to school and parks on a public road. A 60+ retired local resident started leaving notes on her car telling her not to park in the road. I told her to stay well away from his house, but even parked several doors away from him, the notes continued. He then fronts her in the street and tells her not to park anywhere in that public road. Finally a week ago, parked 3 doors away from his house she gets a bottle of paint stripper all over her £12,000 VW Polo. I have just paid out of my own pocket for a virtual respray on a 9 month old car. She now has nowhere to park, and cannot drive herself to school. My wife called the police, who of course took the attitude "no witnesses and so no interest".
> 
> Now my daughter no longer parks there, he probably feels a million dollars and a big man, when he is actually a very sad mother f***er. Still, if he thinks he has gotten away with it..............


I'd be temped to buy some £50 snotters with valid MOT/tax and park them outside his house...

I almost feel sorry for Chavs as they cop a lot of flak with the general assumption that they are responsible for criminal damage. Anecdotally most of these acts aren't the work of Chavs. Unless, perhaps, you frequent McDonalds car parks.

If the Police are unable to act on these cases then I wonder if other means would be effective. I understand that the burden of proof for an ASBO is much lower than 'proper' prosecution. Perhaps an ASBO brought against a 'normal' person would be effective enough to convince them that their actions are no acceptable.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

e and a coachworks in wembley are excellent


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> I used to have a paintshop and came out of it last year. Trust me you will get a better job at a small place. Expect to pay around 500-1000 for the repair !
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bad news.


Agreed, sorry to hear the bad news but its going to cost a lot more than that if you need to get the whole side of the car resprayed - the Ultimate Silver paint itself is £1k + VAT per litre and thats not a misprint.

I've just had the drivers door replaced (with hinges) and right hand side of the car repainted by Westover Nissan and it was a touch under £5k and it took 3 attempts to get right, such is the nightmare that is working with UMS paint....


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bazza_g said:


> Agreed, sorry to hear the bad news but its going to cost a lot more than that if you need to get the whole side of the car resprayed - the Ultimate Silver paint itself is £1k + VAT per litre and thats not a misprint.
> 
> I've just had the drivers door replaced (with hinges) and right hand side of the car repainted by Westover Nissan and it was a touch under £5k and it took 3 attempts to get right, such is the nightmare that is working with UMS paint....



LOL, who told you its is £1000 per litre!

Can you post up your paint code and i will see how much i can get it for.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> LOL, who told you its is £1000 per litre!
> 
> Can you post up your paint code and i will see how much i can get it for.


Nissan Ultimate Metal Silver - KAB 

Erm, pretty sure thats what the invoice said, need to dig out a copy.....

This should be the stuff http://pc.dupont.com/dpc/en/US/html/visitor/common/pdfs/b/product/stx/Standox/TDS610ANISSANKAB.pdf

http://pc.dupont.com/dpc/en/US/html/visitor/common/pdfs/b/product/stx/Standox/TDS801ANissanKAB.pdf


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bazza_g said:


> Nissan Ultimate Metal Silver - KAB
> 
> Erm, pretty sure thats what the invoice said, need to dig out a copy.....
> 
> ...





I will get a price tomorrow.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for your help and comments guys.

Its being taken to WLMG tomorrow - should be interesting!

D


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> I will get a price tomorrow.


Ok - invoice dug out, the UMS paint was £850/litre + VAT = £1,020 and thats from a Nissan approved bodycare centre.

At the time my insurance company wanted me to use BodyTechnics in Slough (who I had used successfully for a Porker repair some years ago) - when I contacted them and explained the car and colour they basically said thanks but no thanks to the job!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bazza_g said:


> Ok - invoice dug out, the UMS paint was £850/litre + VAT = £1,020 and thats from a Nissan approved bodycare centre.
> 
> At the time my insurance company wanted me to use BodyTechnics in Slough (who I had used successfully for a Porker repair some years ago) - when I contacted them and explained the car and colour they basically said thanks but no thanks to the job!



You are correct! The paint is £844 + vat. (trade price) 

Absolute rip off. Why on earth nissan decided to use this paint i have no idea.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> You are correct! The paint is £844 + vat. (trade price)
> 
> Absolute rip off. Why on earth nissan decided to use this paint i have no idea.


Apparently it looks more silvery for longer :lamer:

What they didnt account for is some lowlife cocksucker running his key down the side :chairshot


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> You are correct! The paint is £844 + vat. (trade price)
> 
> Absolute rip off. Why on earth nissan decided to use this paint i have no idea.


Yup, afraid so - I didn't even know paint _could_ cost that much! Oh well, if any car was going to have silly cost paint it was going to be the R35...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I wonder how much a litre of melted down actual pure silver would cost. Probably not as much as UMS paint i'd imagine. 

It amazes me how clever Nissan have been to make such an amazing car but also how stupid they have been with a number of things, not least this paint issue.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> I wonder how much a litre of melted down actual pure silver would cost. Probably not as much as UMS paint i'd imagine.
> 
> It amazes me how clever Nissan have been to make such an amazing car but also how stupid they have been with a number of things, not least this paint issue.


The daft thing is that nissan themselves have to pay that price for the paint! Its a standox colour that nissan paid for to keep there own as such.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

1 litre of gold would cost today £495000,just a tad more expensive :chuckle:

I have many friends in the car trade and i have given up trying to get cheaper parts for the R35, Tyres paints etc its a crazy situation,maybe in time it will change,but i doubt it.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am going to get a handful of quotes - forst from HPC today!!

I will post their answer later once I have recovered from the fainting spell as they tell me.

D


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

So sorry feel for you buddy,sad people out there, not safe anywhere these days. Heart goes out to you


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> I am going to get a handful of quotes - forst from HPC today!!
> 
> I will post their answer later once I have recovered from the fainting spell as they tell me.
> 
> D


Just a thought, may be cheaper to get her wrapped?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry to read this Dave. :sadwavey:

I *know* exactly how you feel... had mine keyed pax side all the way along the front wing, door and rear wing at wing mirror height and then for good measure the git did it at wheel height too. :bawling:

Bubonic plaque is too good for the baskets. :chairshot

Hope you restore her to her full glory soon :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Sorry to read this Dave. :sadwavey:
> 
> I *know* exactly how you feel... had mine keyed pax side all the way along the front wing, door and rear wing at wing mirror height and then for good measure the git did it at wheel height too. :bawling:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dom

I now regret not going for the "boring" grey - it would be much cheaper to repair! 

Sorry to hear you had the same issue - did you go through insurance or pay yourself? If so, how much out of interest?

David


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

feel for you bro,
just make sure they won't do it again.
place a camera or something.
by the way does the parking place have cameras so you can look back and see who did it?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Thanks Dom
> 
> I now regret not going for the "boring" grey - it would be much cheaper to repair!
> 
> ...


A buff with 3m polishing compound got the worst out...

3M Perfect-it III? Ultrafina? SE Polish (50383), 1 Litre Bottle for only £31.59

... still thinking of getting the car detailed then wrapped... a pukka Bayside blue.. always loved this on the R34s and I am dead jealous of them.

On my wish list (after getting my Alcons/Pagids to stop rattling) is:

1. Pukka zorst (but I want a switchable on/offable one because I am a pussy)
2. A light Cobb tune with the zorst/filters or maybe try the Ecutek option ...
prob stage 3, but if I'm daft 4)
3. Upgrade the transmission cooling.... probably Litchfield
4. Look into the CPR clutch upgrades (option 2, but option 4 + clutch seems worthwhile in the longer term!)

Saved up the wonga, just a matter of saying good bye to the cash and hello to the make-over... but times are tough, so the head says no even though the heart says yes! 

Scratches, rattling brakes and kaputt mind-blowingly expensive windscreen isn't too much to bear... though not what I'd imagined ownership to be like.

But the good outways the bad by miles! The legend lives on! :bowdown1:

Thinking of it as an alternative to buying a replacement! She's keeper, even if she is high maintainance! :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sod the wrap buddy; sooooo last week

In the same position as you on mods, go the hole hog, I think so!!!



Aerodramatics said:


> On my wish list (after getting my Alcons/Pagids to stop rattling) is:
> 
> 1. Pukka zorst (but I want a switchable on/offable one because I am a pussy)
> 2. A light Cobb tune with the zorst/filters or maybe try the Ecutek option ...
> ...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

So I need half litre of paint - £450ish but only delivered in boxes of 4 containers so £1900 for paint plus £600 odd for varnishes etc giving a £3.5k cost!!

Should have bought boring grey - would be sorted for £300!!

D


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> So I need half litre of paint - £450ish but only delivered in boxes of 4 containers so £1900 for paint plus £600 odd for varnishes etc giving a £3.5k cost!!
> 
> Should have bought boring grey - would be sorted for £300!!
> 
> D


Ok, so the £450 for half a litre is true but the bit about boxes of 4 is rubbish, which dealer was that? I've just spoken to the Nissan bodyshop that fixed mine - they said to call JCA Coatings (02380 663 922) who will sell individual half litre pots of the UMS paint.

good luck!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrr this really angers me to the max limit, why do these low lifers do this.
Some scumbag did this to my Type-R daily driver as well and on both sides too, I was so angry I in fact kept punching the walls.
Sumo69 if you have doubts who this c**t possibly is, I would say give him a good beating mate and break his nose!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David

Do you want to borrow my shotgun, sword and testicle crushers for the scum ?

I will even carry out the service of making them pay FOC !!

S


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> I even have my suspicions who did it but doubt there is any point involving Police.
> 
> D


Hey mate,
First off, sorry this happened to you. Same thing happened to my Firebird years ago at a parking garage just a block away from the US embassy. 
Second, it's best off at least reporting to the police. You might find your car was not the only one vandalized. Maybe they already have caught the little bas$ards that did it to someone else’s.
Good luck.
JP


----------

